# Are Berrettas reversable?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a friend call and ask me if I knew how to move the safety and mag release from one side of the gun to the other. I had to plead ignorant. I assumed he was talking about an FS 92 but I didn't ask. 

Please educate me.
GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Depending on the model? Generally any pistol in the compact and above category including the PX4 subcompact with a slide mounted safety/decocker is already ambi. The mag releases can be reversed on these models as well with instruction in their respective manuals.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, slide stop cannot be moved - but the PX4 compact and sub compact has an ambi slide stop, as mentioned above. None of the 92 variants have this. But as stated above, the mag release can be reversed - that's all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's great to get the right answers. I will pass them on to my friend tomorrow.
GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"Generally any pistol in the compact and above category including the PX4 subcompact with a slide mounted safety/decocker is already ambi." Just to clarify, I meant the safety/decocker was ambi, not the entire pistol. My bad.


----------

